# First laminate, a mule



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

PVC core and two hardwood flooring pieces coated with 3 coats of tung oil and 5 coats of bees/carnuba wax. Hope everybody likes this.


----------



## katana12 (Mar 13, 2017)

nice i just made my first laminated cattie today


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry, but my mule and I have an understanding that I will not laminate her.

We have bonded, but not laminated.

THWACK!


----------

